# New and old with a few mods



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So this is my current set up. Delonghi EC710 and a Sage dose control pro. The grinder is a recent upgrade from a krups blade so i'm still figuring it out. I've been using some coffeemasters super crema and occasionally hit a sweet spot with it. The EC710 i've had for around 5 years and was a gift from my darling. From what I've read online they are deemed to be a bit pants. It's worked for me though. Recently switched out the pinarello for a steam wand off a Silvia and was pleasantly surprised by the improvement. I can actually produce nice latteart milk so that has been fun experimenting. I have also depressurised the baskets and chopped the bottom from off the portafilter. This led to me taking about 30 steps back after I had mastered the machine previous to this, hence the recent grinder upgrade! managed to fit a 0-20bar pressure gauge to this so I can see if i'm anywhere near that magic 9bar I keep reading about. I have also just order a PID off amazon to try and see if it will work and produce a better result. As you may have guessed I like to tinker about with things so this 'old' machine was a perfect excuse to have a play about.

Hope you guys like my kit, my wife hates it as it has become a bit of an obsession recently so it would be nice to hear some positive thoughts haha









Cheers


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice bit of tinkering.

Good luck with sussing out the PID and hopefully it helps with consistency


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well as of this morning my new baskets have arrived so I'm eager to give them a go and see how they perform. Hopefully they will do better than my hacked up and bodged delonghi baskets.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i also had a delonghi with modded baskets, but i didn't want to throw money at more mods for it cos as a base machine it is a bit naff, tho the modded baskets did make a difference.

you may be better too keep your eye on ebay for a gaggia classic as while they normally sell for between 100-150, there have been some bargains going recently, i have seen one go for £60 and one for £74 so not too bad.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DaveMak said:


> i also had a delonghi with modded baskets, but i didn't want to throw money at more mods for it cos as a base machine it is a bit naff, tho the modded baskets did make a difference.
> 
> you may be better too keep your eye on ebay for a gaggia classic as while they normally sell for between 100-150, there have been some bargains going recently, i have seen one go for £60 and one for £74 so not too bad.


ah yes I've heard a lot about those machines and did wonder what the differences were. As for modding I can fiddle a lot of the parts through work so I'm not spending too much.

So I take it you're impressed with the classic? What sort of benefits do you think it brings? I'm just trying to gather info that's all so I can convince the wife I need an upgrade. It's a huge task as she doesn't drink coffee so I can't even lure her with tasty drinks.

I think ky dream upgrade would be a sage duo boiler. That thing looks really nice


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I got the £60 Classic off ebay a couple of weeks ago - it just needed a descale but I'm in the middle of changing all the seals and brushing the SS case. To be honest I'm just entertaining myself with it needing some attention.

Ive had delonghi and Krups in the past, the classic for me made a big difference, easier to clean, repair and mod. and better tasting and consistent coffee.

If you have enjoyed moding the delonghi then why not get a basket case classic - lots of fun

TBH - I now have 3 classics and a Pav - watch the sale thread - once my better half clocks three identical machines on the work bench some will have to go!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> once my better half clocks three identical machines on the work bench some will have to go!


Hah yes I can see myself doing the same thing. I get more enjoyment from fixing things than actually using them so no doubt I'll end up with a machine repair shop on the go. I'll keep my eyes open for a classic then and see what all the fuss is about. What size is the portafilter for the classic? I've been looking for a replacement for the delonghi but I think I may have to make my own. I have a nice chunk of oak saved for such a project so might have to make a new handle.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - I think the Delonghi is 52-53mm tamper wise, while the Classic is 58mm - the handle on the classic is tricky to add a wooden handle to because it has a wide oblong tang - ive done it a few times and they are still in use - the standard one is a bit plastic - a worthwhile upgrade.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29041&p=386915#post386915


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice job! That's pretty much what I'm aiming for when I get chance. The delonghi is similar in design with the tang that would be inserted into the wood. My two young sons (17months & 7weeks) have put a stop to most of my projects. i did however spot s good project on Ebay. Gaggia classic for £25, it had been stripped down for a clean then wired back up wrong and went bang!! May be worth a punt.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I finally got round to adding the PID. This was a fun little project so even if it doesn't make much difference its still been good experience. Currently waiting for a solenoid valve to arrive so I can fit it in somewhere to replicate the three way valves you get on the newer machines.


----------



## Cawfie (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a cheaper Delonghi and I know it's not ideal, but with a good grind you can get a relatively decent shot from it I think


----------

